# First ice of the year. Enjoy



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice was that today


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How thick was ice?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Eventhough the catch wasnt much, it sure felt great to be out on the ice for 2 days in November., Earliest ever for me. Friday I fished at Moggy w/ Bobberbucket Dave & Mousejam James. Saturday I fished with Lovinlife Mark, Minnowhead Ray, Erieangler Justin and Fish2win Shawn. 

Enjoyed seeing a few more hardwarter stalwarts on the ice. Misery loves company!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes it was today. IceBucket John, Minnowhead, Fish2Win, Erie Angler and I on Palm Rd Mogadore Reservoir. Ice was a clear, hard 3 1/2 to 4" Still cant be careless though. Minnowhead and I went on a lightweight hike, sled, rods and auger but turned back due to ice safety concerns. Still sketchy by the shore opposite the ramp. But felt comfortable everywhere else. Met a few other OGF guys on the ice also. Was glad to be out drilling some holes. Finished w 9 gills and 4 bass. Lovin

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Great seeing the pics! Wish could have been out there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Great to be out with the boys of winter again!!! I was kinda of bummed that we didn't find any rainbow trout on Moggie. Next time Minnowhead we'll get um


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good to be back walking on water!!!!! Nice seeing you guys out there today! Did u and Ray try to get to the spot you were telling me this morning?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Erie, ice was giving us the pucker factor over at that spot. We stayed
where we were. Good to see everyone on the ice this a.m. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

That's awesome I really wanted to go just got a nice frabill shanty from a fellow ogf er but had to work good luck be safe Jesse


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

1st and hopefully not LAST ice.....


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Hit palm rd this afternoon. Sure felt good .


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Good looking pic!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I drove by and couldn't believe my eyes! I was helping a couple guys hang tree stands or I might have joined you crazy boys out there!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Teaser Ice for sure...may not see good ice till December, but it was really nice getting out.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

So how thick should ice be for my 380lb friend. He built some tip ups and has a spud bar, and a pop up ground blind he wants to use as a shelter.

He has a poly sled to drag things out. Ice cleats, Safety ice picks, ice skimmer, and 2 ultra light rods to use in the shelter.

He is aware no ice is safe ice, follow other tracks out and back.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

FISNFOOL said:


> So how thick should ice be for my 380lb friend....He is aware no ice is safe ice, ...


Depends on the conditions but typically would guess min. of 4" of clear ice. Less could be good enough but he should assume he could fall down at some point and once you get moving it takes more to stop you. Plus should have some allowance for an occasional thinner area.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks.

He uses a library computer, but will join OGF.


----------

